# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 5/9/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool, wet, windy weather put a damper on fishing this past week. Anglers were 
still doing fairly good on pike, but the cooler temps slowed the walleye 
action. The best spots include most areas in Pelican Lake, the north shore of 
the Minnewaukan Flats, and some of the smaller shallower bays in the Flats. 
For both pike and walleyes anglers are pitching into the shallows. Try using 
countdowns, shad raps, husky jerks, rattling rogues, or jigs tipped with 
minnows or plastic such as power bait. White bass fishing is still rather slow 
with boaters just starting to report a few being caught in with the walleyes 
and pike. Shore fisherman are still reporting good pike action but with the 
cooler temps their walleye action has slowed as well. The best spots for shore 
fishing include the bridges of the Mauvee, Channel A, and the Woods Rutten 
road. Docks have been put in on the ramps in the area, so all we need now is 
some decent weather. As the weather and temps improve, fishing action should 
start getting hot. Good Luck & Good
Fishing


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll second Ed's report, fished DL for 13 hours yesterday, very slow all day (ie no fish) did pickup a bit between 7 and 9. Ended day with 3 pike (3,4,5lbs) and one eye (1lb). Fish in east 1/2 of lake, water temps 42-45 and sparadic rain. I considered heading back up this weekend but changed my mind, and plan to wait at least a week and maybe two before going back, the water needs to warm up quite a bit. Guess I'll fish the MN opener instead.


----------

